# H.Brown in pink!



## Terry D (Apr 7, 2018)

The staff here at WF would like to let all our members know that H.Brown has agreed to trade in her orange robes for the brand new pink ones of a Global Mod. I think she did this because she couldn't find anything that rhymed with orange.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 7, 2018)

:icon_bounce:
 Congratulations! :champagne:

Here is some booze from PiP's private stash.... you will need it... .... and some Band-Aids.... you will definitely need them... and some migraine medication...you will thank me for those... and .... lets see.... ooo.... some special brownies....I made them....and.... you owe me $73.59....


----------



## H.Brown (Apr 7, 2018)

Firemajic said:


> :icon_bounce:
> Congratulations! :champagne:
> 
> Here is some booze from PiP's private stash.... you will need it... .... and some Band-Aids.... you will definitely need them... and some migraine medication...you will thank me for those... and .... lets see.... ooo.... some special brownies....I made them....and.... you owe me $73.59....


Damn you paying far too much better be quality special brownies Fire.  But thanks, I'm sure your kit will come in handy. 

Terry orenge ryhmes with many things depending on your accent.
Orenge rhmes with lozenge,


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 7, 2018)

Great job hon, keep doing what you're doing and never stop never stopping.


----------



## H.Brown (Apr 7, 2018)

Thanks RovP, means a lot and I don't plan on changing what I'm doing anytime soon. I'm diggin the new robes.



RhythmOvPain said:


> Great job hon, keep doing what you're doing and never stop never stopping.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Apr 8, 2018)

Hey, Hannah, I knew you could do it. You've been a great asset here and it's about time it's been recognized. Keep doing what you've been doing.


----------



## H.Brown (Apr 8, 2018)

mrmustard615 said:


> Hey, Hannah, I knew you could do it. You've been a great asset here and it's about time it's been recognized. Keep doing what you've been doing.


Thanks Musty, your words mean a lot. I'll keep being me don't worry.


----------



## escorial (Apr 8, 2018)

What's Brown..use to be orange an now pink...


----------



## H.Brown (Apr 8, 2018)

escorial said:


> What's Brown..use to be orange an now pink...



By Brown I'm known, when they found me,
and put me into purple robes, then they
swapped me into orenge now with a blink,
some pixie dust, I'm all dressed up in pink.


----------



## Gumby (Apr 8, 2018)

Congrats Hannah! You've got the stuff, dear.


----------



## H.Brown (Apr 8, 2018)

Gumby said:


> Congrats Hannah! You've got the stuff, dear.


Thanks Grumby, means a lot coming from you.


----------



## escorial (Apr 8, 2018)

Purple too....what colour next


----------



## H.Brown (Apr 8, 2018)

escorial said:


> Purple too....what colour next


Yep I've been purple too, mentor was my first staff role.

I'm going through the spectrum it seems. Who knows we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## escorial (Apr 8, 2018)

The Queen's got one an Elizabeth Taylor looked great with hers...forget the robes an give HB a tiara..


----------



## H.Brown (Apr 8, 2018)

escorial said:


> The Queen's got one an Elizabeth Taylor looked great with hers...forget the robes an give HB a tiara..


 Hahaha, I would probably put it down in 'a safe place' and then lose it, I do that a lot with things at home. The robes are bigger, but a tiara would be damn sparkly, lol.


----------



## escorial (Apr 8, 2018)

Once you put it on you can't take it off..diamonds are forever....


----------



## H.Brown (Apr 8, 2018)

escorial said:


> Once you put it on you can't take it off..diamonds are forever....


 Fair enough I'll glue it on tight.


----------



## escorial (Apr 8, 2018)

Next time I go shopping if I see someone in a tiara in poundland I'll think is that HB


----------



## H.Brown (Apr 8, 2018)

Hahaha tiara's in poundland what a sight...



escorial said:


> Next time I go shopping if I see someone in a tiara in poundland I'll think is that HB


----------

